# QDM CLUB w/ OPENINGS



## captainhook (Jan 30, 2006)

Due to a member moving to North Dakota and two not ever hunting the land, my QDM club has a couple openings to fill. Our club is 1400 contiguous acres consisting of 2/3 mature hardwoods, seven agricultural fields, powerlines running the length of the property, food plots, planted pines, and small clearcuts. There are 8 towerstands, 8 shooting houses, three tripods, and twenty plus ladder stands set up and ready to go. Our property is surrounded by another 1000+ acre trophy club to the north and east and a 2000+ acre trophy club to the south that ends at the river. All foodplots are planted by the landowner and he supplementally feeds when deer and turkey season are out. The property has been managed for eight years and last year was the first year it was leased out. The season was the best any of us have ever experienced with seeing and average of 35-40 deer per weekend and I have seen upwards of 50 in one weekend. I am not just talking about at the beginning of the season either. The last day of the season me and one other member hunted that morning and he saw thirteen deer ( six bucks) and I saw 12 deer (seven bucks). I was the only one that hunted that evening and I saw five deer ( 2 bucks). There have been deer harvested off this property that exceed 160". What we expect from our members is courtesy for other hunters and the landowner, strict compliance with our rules, and to harvest only MATURE animals that meet or exceed our club's regulations. There is no camping and no drinking allowed on the property. This club is turn key with no work needing to be done, all you do is show up to hunt. Price is 1500 per season which includes insurance. Our member maximum is 9 hunters including myself. 

Here are some pics from our club house.

4.5 and up (Shooters)






3.5 yr olds (nonshooters)





2.5 yr olds (non shooters)






observation and harvest logs with some sheds found on the property


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 30, 2006)

Where is the land?


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Jan 30, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Tide Man (Jan 30, 2006)

P.M. Sent


----------



## bubbabuck (Jan 30, 2006)

Where is the land ?????


----------



## justus3131 (Jan 30, 2006)

I am very interested.  What county is club located?  Can view next weekend if county is in SW GA.


----------



## captainhook (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry gentlemen I forgot to state that the club is in Jenkins Co, about an hour south of Augusta.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 30, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## deermedic6558 (Jan 30, 2006)

*I am interested*

I have 3 guys that are wanting to see the property. How many openings?


----------



## brofoster (Jan 30, 2006)

Good old Winthrope Ave.  Born and raised.


----------



## captainhook (Jan 31, 2006)

brofoster said:
			
		

> Good old Winthrope Ave.  Born and raised.



You don't say, Welcome back stateside Bro!


----------



## brofoster (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah Captainhook, 

     I grew up off of Hwy 25.  Out by Brinson's BBQ.  Over of John Cleve and the Newton's place.  Don't know if you know them but most of the big farmers do.  I still hunt that place when I go home.  I am stationed over in Albany now though.  Three hour drive to the house.  Where exactly is this good looking club?  Is it the one down of the Ogeechee once you cross the bridge?

Calvin Foster


----------



## captainhook (Jan 31, 2006)

The club I was in prior to getting this property used to lease some of John Cleeve's land years ago. That same club leased the property on the right behind the ball fields on the river. One of the members killed a huge 8 point out of that big field by Brinson's about 6-7 yrs ago when they had peanuts in it.


----------



## Redman54 (Feb 2, 2006)

Capt Hook, 
Do we get a discount on a truck if we join.LOL


----------



## gradyhunter (Feb 2, 2006)

Have you filled your openings yet? Im in Thomasville ...sounds like a great place.


----------



## captainhook (Feb 2, 2006)

Redman54 said:
			
		

> Capt Hook,
> Do we get a discount on a truck if we join.LOL



You know it!


----------



## captainhook (Feb 2, 2006)

gradyhunter said:
			
		

> Have you filled your openings yet? Im in Thomasville ...sounds like a great place.




As of right now we haven't filled the openings yet. I have two forum members coming up to visit the property this weekend that will most likely sign up but this would still leave an opening.


----------



## captainhook (Feb 15, 2006)

Had a guy that couldn't come up with the  money so I have another opening!


----------



## gsubo (Feb 16, 2006)

Id be interested in knowing some more about the club, Such as guest policy,  whether or not people get to pick areas or if its first come first serve kind of thing.  Looks like there are some really big deer on this land..Ive always liked the thought of QDM but have never hunted QDM land, been huntin Ft stewart for years and love it but the size of the deer isnt anywhere close to  those bucks.  ALso,  where exactly is in in Jenkins county? Thanks.


----------



## captainhook (Feb 17, 2006)

Jenkins is the next county above Bulloch and west of screven. We aren't to big on guests. Stands first come first serve, we all pay the same $ so we all can hunt any stand as long as no one else is signed in there.


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Feb 21, 2006)

*any openinggs left?*

Hey Captain Ron,

when will you be showing the land again?  I am definetely interested and would love to join based on the information I've read over this thread.

Thanks
Ernest, Bowhunter



			
				captainhook said:
			
		

> Jenkins is the next county above Bulloch and west of screven. We aren't to big on guests. Stands first come first serve, we all pay the same $ so we all can hunt any stand as long as no one else is signed in there.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Feb 21, 2006)

You stated no camping permitted. Is there a club house for overnight accomodations? Thanks


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Aug 14, 2006)

*huntin*

do ya still have openings.
David


----------

